# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Phần mềm Zbrush

## hoachithanh

Có bạn nào quan tâm tới phần mềm Zbrush trong quá trình tạo mẫu cho Máy điêu khắc CNC. Phần mềm này rất mạnh có thể giải quyết phần lớn các mẫu vật 3D và 4D.
Hãy tìm hiểu thêm về phàn mềm này nếu các bạn thấy cần thiết cho công việc của mình.

Video hướng dẫn sử dụng đi lại lưới, vá lỗ hổng lớn cho file scaner bị lỗi:




Cách áp phù điêu 2D vào một đối tượng 3d có bề mặt phức tạp:




Cách sửa lỗi lưới phù điêu 2,5D khi nhập vào Zbrush:




Cách tạo đặc đối tượng để sử dụng cho điêu khắc CNC:

----------

datcnc01, manipul, MilkyWay, tapsulaptrinh

----------

